# אני יודעת, לקח לי מיליון שנה.....



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

אני יודעת, לקח לי מיליון שנה..... 
ובטח רובכן פה כבר לא מכירות אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אבל..... הגיע הזמן לקרדיטים!!!! רוצות?


----------



## Nicki (18/6/07)

ב-ר-ו-ר! Bring it!


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

אז ככה.... 
קודם כל לכל החדשות, הבנתי שיש פה מלאן ת'אלפים כאלו... אני לי ובעלי הטרי הוא גל התחתנו ב- 6.6 בג'ילת שביקום כמו כל חתונה, החתונה שלנו היתה הכי מהממת בעולם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מאז החתונה לא היתה לנו דקה של מנוחה, כי בשש בבוקר למחרת החתונה טסנו לשבוע לפריז ויום אחרי שנחתנו נסענו לסופ"ש באילת..... להתאושש!


----------



## NIVA27 (18/6/07)

בטח שזוכרים ורוצים קרדיטים ותמונות


----------



## אחותי מתחתנת (18/6/07)

גברת,נראה לך שאפשר לשכוח אותך??


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

../images/Emo194.gifאיפור ושיער 
את האיפור והשיער עשיתי בסטודיו של ורד ספיבק אין לי מילים, בחיי! ישבתי שם עם חיוך מרוח על הפרצוף מרוב אושר, פשוט התאהבתי בעצמי..... המלך והמלכה, ללא ספק הם ורד על האיפור ועידן על השיער! הם היו מקסימים בטירוף, ההתארגנות שם היתה כ"כ כייפית על אף שהיו עוד כלות. זה לא הפריע בכלל, להפך רמת ההתרגשות באוויר היתה בלתי ניתנת לתיאור! כל כלה הגיעה עם פמליה של מלוות ובכל זאת היה מקום לכולן! אפילו כשהיה רגע של לחץ אצלי, שראיתי שיש עיכוב, הם מייד הרגיעו אותי ודאגו לי. את האמת, כ"כ הרבה אורחים אמרו לי שהם פשוט לא זיהו אותי, כי הייתי כ"כ יפה, (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מה זה אומר על היומיום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) את הכל אני מייחסת לצמד המדהים הזה, באמת שאין לי מילים שיכולות לתאר כמה כשרון יש שם בסטודיו הזה...


----------



## NIVA27 (18/6/07)

וואו איזו תמונה יפה תמשיכי רוצים עוד


----------



## אפרתs (18/6/07)

היי, אני חושבת שאני מזהה אותך ../images/Emo13.gif 
תמונות יפות עד כה.. ממשיכה לקרוא ולעקוב.


----------



## מיקהמוני (18/6/07)

או!!! כמה חיכיתי לזה... ../images/Emo24.gif 
קדימה - תפציצי אותנו!!!


----------



## avelul (18/6/07)

איך יצא שפספסתי את הקרדיטים שלך??? 
טוב, בעצם לא הייתי פה הרבה זמן... את יכולה לשלוח לי לינק??? אני בטוחה שהיה מהמם...


----------



## מיקהמוני (19/6/07)

שולחת לך מסר... ../images/Emo13.gif


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

במהלך ההתארגנות 
בהתחלה עשו לי בייבי ליס בכל הראש, כי אני עם שיער ארוך וחלק.... ואז עברתי לידים של ורד האלוהית....


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

עוד תמונה של המלכה בפעולה


----------



## מיקהמוני (18/6/07)

שאלוהים יעזור לי! 
בוני - כמה שאת יפה!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תמונות מדהימות! אני לא יכולה לחכות להמשך!


----------



## שילי the one (18/6/07)

וואי את ממש נראית לי כאן כמו וקטוריה קצמן


----------



## אחותי מתחתנת (18/6/07)

ויקוטוריה היתה מתה להיות כזו יפה


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

תודה, אבל... 
אני לא יודעת מי זאת


----------



## שילי the one (18/6/07)

הזוכה של הריאלטי "הדוגמניות 1"


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

תודה, אני משערת.... 
את האמת, אנחנו ממש לא דומות, סתם אולי נראה בתמונות....


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

כשחזרתי לידיו המיומנות של עידן... 
התסרוקת שבחרתי היתה אסוף מרושל... הם לא עושים שם לא איפור ולא תסרוקות נסיון, אבל מה אני אגיד לכן בנות, אם יש משהו שהייתי רגועה לגביו בחתונה, והדבר הראשון שסגרתי ברגע שהיה תאריך זה את ורד ספיבק ועידן. מקצוענים בטירוף, בלי לגעת לי בפנים או בשיער ידעתי שמהם אני אצא מהממת הכי שרק אפשר


----------



## ענבלבולית (19/6/07)

כמה עולה + - איפור ושיער אצל ורד ועידן???


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

שלחתי לך מסר../images/Emo30.gif


----------



## ענבלבולית (19/6/07)

תודה רבה ../images/Emo140.gif


----------



## בובית האחת1 (20/6/07)

ורד ועידן 
בוני, אני אודה לך אם תשלחי לי גם את המחיר... בובית


----------



## בוני 66 (20/6/07)

שלחתי לך מסר 
אם יש לך עוד שאלות לגביהם, בכייף


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

נראה לי שרואים כמה אני מרוצה


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

בינתיים בביתנו הקט... 
גל התארגן לו בסבבה, וארגן גם את קליידי, הבייבי שלנו!


----------



## מוגלי היחידה (18/6/07)

איזה בון בון ../images/Emo99.gif../images/Emo99.gif../images/Emo99.gif


----------



## שילי the one (18/6/07)

איזה מתוקים!


----------



## אחותי מתחתנת (18/6/07)

האמת לאמיתה היא ש... 
האחיין המושלםםםםםםםםםםםםםםםםם בואו נוציא את האמת לאור- מי שהרוויחה הכי הרבה מהחתונה הזו זאת אני!!! לילוש וגל טסו לפריז ואני זכיתי באחיין המושלם שלי לכמעט שבוע שלם!!!! הבייביסיטר הכי כייפי שעשיתי בחיים!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## חן באחוזה (19/6/07)

איזה יופי!!! 
הם שניהם מקסימים אבל קלייד גנב את ההצגה


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

אחרי שהיה עיכוב של איזה חצי שעה, 
הוחלט שהמפגש יהיה אצל ורד ספיבק ולא אצל ליזטה, אצלה עשיתי את השמלה... בדיעבד, החלטה מצויינת, המקום יפיפה, הם בחרו לי שיר ביחד עם אחותי, היה מרגש בטירוף....


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

עוד מהמפגש


----------



## רוני 030907 (18/6/07)

איזה יופי של תמונות!!! מזל"ט! ../images/Emo41.gif


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

המהמם שלי! 
כזה ביישן שזה לא יאמן! מתה עליו!


----------



## tanina1 (18/6/07)

גם חתיך וגם לבוש פשוט מקסים ../images/Emo23.gif 
מי אמר שחליפה שחורה לחתן זה קלישאה


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

את האמת, 
זאת היתה חליפה שחורה, עם פסים דקיקים בבהיר, קנינו בדוד ששון, שיש לו בעיני דברים מהממים! בהתחלה, אני התחלחלתי רק מהמחשבה שגל ילבש חליפה, כשראיתי אותו עם החליפה בדוד ששון, ידעתי שהוא ילבש חליפה! את האמת, הוא לא היה אמור להיות עם עניבה, ביום החתונה חברים שלו שכנעו אותו לשים.... קצת התבאסתי בהתחלה, כי אני לא מתה על עניבות, אבל מילא... גם ככה אחרי החופה הוא הוריד, ואח"כ החליף לחולצה קצרה שגם היא מדוד ששון. בקיצור ממליצה בחום עלל דוד ששון


----------



## tanina1 (19/6/07)

נרשם ../images/Emo88.gif


----------



## majela (20/6/07)

איזה חתיך הורס!


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

והבייבי שלנו גם התרגש../images/Emo107.gif 
אתן יודעות מה זה להרגיע אותו כשהוא רוצה לקפוץ על אמא!!!!!!


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

ואז עשינו איזה סמולטוק 
רק אני והוא!


----------



## מיקהמוני (18/6/07)

שמישהו יירה בי!!!! מה זה!!!?? ../images/Emo122.gif../images/Emo2.gif 
איזה תמונות!!! אני פשוט בהלם!!! תמונות מגזין... בחיי!!! לי, את הורגת אותי. וקלייד כזה אפרוח יפה!!! מי הצלם המוכשר?


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

ניר המדהים מעושים צילום! 
אני ארשום עליהם מליון דברים בהמשך


----------



## מוגלי היחידה (18/6/07)

למסגר לפוסר ../images/Emo70.gif 
תמונה פשוט מושלמת


----------



## Nicki (18/6/07)

איזו תמונה מדליקה! 
להגדיל ולמסגר!


----------



## נינה333 (18/6/07)

ווי ווי, אני כבר רואה מה הכנת לנו... ../images/Emo8.gif


----------



## y a e l 23 (18/6/07)

נראה כמו הפוסטרים של פעם ../images/Emo6.gif


----------



## ס ה ל ה ו י (18/6/07)

איזה תמונה מדליקה ../images/Emo202.gif 
ואת נראית כל כך מדהים. אהבתי לגמרי את השמלה, השיעור והאיפור ואת הנעליים...


----------



## NIVA27 (18/6/07)

אתם מדהימים תמשיכי 
איזו תמונה מושלמת פשוט מושלם ואתם כאלה יפים תמשיכי עם עוד תמונות וקרדיטים


----------



## zoomba (19/6/07)

התמונה הכי יפה!!!../images/Emo107.gif 
ואת לי - מהמממממממממממממממממממממממממממממממממממממממממת!!!


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

תודה בובה!!!!!!!!!!! 
מתה עלייך ומליון תודה על כל העזרה, עם הכל וגם העזרה הנפשית! נדבר מחר, יש כמה דברים שאני צריכה לדסקס איתך


----------



## vlv (19/6/07)

איזו תמונה אלופה!!! 
מהממת אולי הכי מיוחדת שנראתה פה


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

תודה! אני מסמיקה בטירוף../images/Emo9.gif


----------



## חן באחוזה (19/6/07)

אתם מטריפי פשוט- ואגב את לא בסדר../images/Emo70.gif 
מה זה לפרסם קרדיטים ולא לספר?? כמעט ופיספסתי אותם... את צריכה להתבייש


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

הי בובה! 
פרסמתי את הקרדיטים אתמול בלילה, היה לי ברור שאת פה היום בבוקר, ואם לא היית, נראה לך של הייתי דואגת להודיע לך אישית!!! תהיי בטוחה שכן, לא היה לי נעים לשלוח מסרים של:  "תראו אותי"...... בכל אופן, איזה כייף שראית! ותודה על המחמאות, מילא אנחנו, אבל קלייד מסמיק!


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

וגל הצטרף, 
one small happy family לגבי הזר... את הזר עשתה לי המעצבת שלקחנו לעיצוב הגן. קיבלנו עיצוב בסיסי ועשינו השלמות, שאפרט בהמשך לא ידעתי איך הוא יראה רק אמרתי לה שאני רוצה לבן....


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

צילומים מקדימים 
אנחנו שני ילדים קטנים (בני 28) היינו חייבים להצטלם במקום הכי ילדותי בעולם! בלונה פארק בהתחלה עלה לי הרעיון של להצטלם בלונה פארק, והתלהבנו נורא, ואז גילינו שהוא סגור באמצע השבוע. באסה! איזה מזל שחבר של אחותי מכיר מעולה את המנהלת של הלונה פארק, ואיזה מזל שעלינו על זה במקרה! הגענו ללונה פארק, שפתחו במיוחד בשבילנו, הפעילו לנו את המתקנים לצורך הצילומים, פשוט גדולים! מעל ומעבר לכל מה שציפינו!!!! וגם היה נורא כייף


----------



## y a e l 23 (18/6/07)

שמלה סוף הדרך! 
ממש אהבתי את השמלה.  הייתי מתה להתחתן עם שמלה באורך כזה! היא ממש הולמת אותך!


----------



## אחותי מתחתנת (18/6/07)

לילושששששששקה שלי 
שום דבר לא במקרה  כמו בעלך, גם אני מקשיבה לכל פרט ורושמת עמוק עמוק בזיכרון  אחחחחחח אחותי... מכיוון שלא הספיקו לי 2200 תמונות, פעמיים רצוף...אני כ"כ שמחה לראות את כל התמונות ולהיזכר מחדש (לא שהספקתי לשכוח..מי יכול לשכוח כזו חתונה מהאגדות?!? אפילו באגדות לא המציאו כזו..) איזו מושלמת היית... וכמה שהיה כיף.... אני אוהבת אותך, יותר מהכל, ואין לי מילים לתאר כמה שהתרגשתי ביום הזה ובכל הדרך עד אליו... ולראיה אינספור הדמעות שזלגו (והמשיכו לבכי היסטרי.....או כמו שפעם לימדת אותי להגיד - בוחקת...) כל התקופה הזו של לפני החתונה, על כל המשתמע מכך הייתה התקופה הכי כייפית בחיים שלי - לעשות לך הכי כיף והכי טוב שאפשר, בכל הזדמנות.... מה אני אמורה לעשות עכשיו?!?!?!? את האושר שלי, השמחה, ואם יש דבר שאני מרוצה ממנו בחתונה הזו, זה שהכל הסתדר בדיוק כמו שחלמת, כי כל היתר פשוט לא משנה! אני אוהבת אותך, כל כך אוהבת שאני כבר בוכה מחדש.... תום


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

אחותי! 
אני לא רוצה לחנוק את כולן כאן מרוב סוכר...... פשוט מתה עלייך, את השאר את יודעת!


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

קרוסלת הסוסים


----------



## כלות (18/6/07)

תמונות יפיפיות אתם פשוט מדהימים ../images/Emo13.gif


----------



## munlin (19/6/07)

איזה יופי -רעיון מדליק לגמרי להצטלם שם


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

ועוד אחת 
אני לא יודעת אם אתן זוכרות, אני לא זכרתי שהקרוסלה הזו מסתובבת ממש ממש מהר! יצאנו משם עם קצת סחרחורת


----------



## Nicki (18/6/07)

איזה כיף... מגניב לאללה!


----------



## ליאת 222 (18/6/07)

רוצים לראות את השמלה כולה! 
וחוץ מזה היו ביקורת לא הכי מחמיאות על ליזטה ובגלל זה קצת ירד לי מאיזה שמלה שלה...איך היה איתה?


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

ליזטה 
אני בסך הכל מרוצה.... השמלה היתה מושלמת בעיני, הייתי אצל ב- 5 מדידות או 4, לא זוכרת, כי אני רציתי, והן הסכימו לכל מה שאני רוצה. אמנם כשהייתי שם כל פעם הם קצת עשו לי חור בראש, כל אחת מדברת ולא מקשיבה, עד שכל פעם השתקתי אותן והורדתי הוראות.... הן היו ממש נחמדות! אני הייתי קצת חסרת סבלנות.... אתן יודעות, כלה, פולניה, לחצוצה.... אבל בסך הכל בעיני יש לה תופרות מצויינות, מבינות עניין, היא (ליזטה) קצת פחות... לא הפריע להשיג תוצאה סופית מהממת בעיני


----------



## נעמית 060807 (18/6/07)

אני גם רוצה שיהיו לי תמונות כאלה מדהימות!! 
יוווו, כמה ששלושתכם!! יפים... תמשיכי...


----------



## kipik (18/6/07)

איזה מגניב!!!!! 
אחלה מקום להצטלם בו! וחוצמיזה אתם נראים מקסימים... מזל טוב!


----------



## avelul (18/6/07)

איזה יפים!!!!!!!!!! 
את נראית פשוט מדהים! יפהפיה! וגם בעלך! השמלה ממש יפה, אני מאוהבת בנעליים והתמונות מקסימות, אהבתי את הרעיון של הלונה פארק!


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

סתם משוטטים בלונה פארק 
אולי זה גם זמן טוב לדבר על השמלה... כשחיפשתי שמלה, הייתי בערך בכל סטודיו ואצל כל מעצב/ת בתל אביב.... את האמת לקח לי מלא מלא זמן להתחבר לכל הקונספט הזה של שמלת כלה, לבנה וארוכה, למען האמת פשוט לא התחברתי..... השמלה הראשונה שהתאהבתי בה היתה אצל אוסי פרי-חדש. ולא, לא עשיתי אצלה בסוף.... שמלה קצרה, קופצנית, הרגשתי כמו איזו טינקרבל, הרגשתי כמוני! אבל, לאמא שלי היה קטע, "כלה חייבת ללבוש שמלה ארוכה, בעיקר נמוכה כמוך" המשכנו להילה גאון, שם שוב השמלות היחידות שאהבתי היו הקצרות.... גם שם לא עשיתי בסוף... את האמת רציתי לסגור אצלה, הייתי ממש קרוב עד שפתאום עלה רעיון לעשות את השמלה הקצרה ופשוט להוסיף לה מעל חצאית ארוכה לקבלת פנים וחופה. ככה כולם יהיו מרוצים! א-מ-ה-מ-ה, הילה גאון, שיש אומרים שיש לה בעיות בשינוי העיצובים שלה, יבשה אותי בטירוף ופחות או יותר סירבה לעשות לי חצאית נוספת.... ברוב יאוש, החלטתי להמשיך לחפש... מפה לשם הגעתי למעצבת ליזטה. לא אהבתי אף דגם שלה, ממש לא, אבל מה, היא הסכימה לעשות לי מה שאני רוצה. היו הרבה חבלי לידה, כי אני ת'כלס עיצבתי לבד (עם אחותי המהממת) את השמלה ולהן שם לא היה מושג מחייהן! אבל בסוף יצא מושלם, עד כדי כך שאפילו אמא שלי אמרה שאפשר לוותר על החצאית ובסוף לבשתי אותה רק לחופה, כי היה לי לא נעים על הכסף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ומה הקטע המטורף, שבוע אחרי החתונה חברה שלי מתקשרת אלי ואומרת לי שהשמלה שלי בחלון של ליזטה!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 רציתי לבכות ולצחוק במקביל!


----------



## y a e l 23 (18/6/07)

איך זה שכל הכלות בפורום 
מהממות ונראות כ"כ טוב? במיוחד את!


----------



## tanina1 (18/6/07)

איזה קטע ../images/Emo6.gif השמלה מדהימה 
זה בכלל לא נראה מוזר שהיא קצרה. זה נראה ממש מתאים


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

משתוללים בלונה פארק 
סתם... בסופו של דבר היינו קצת חננות ולא ממש השתחררנו מול המצלמה, אבל עדיין יצאו תמונות חמודות


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

תפסתי לי טרמפ....


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

ואיך אפשר לוותר על הפילים המעופפים


----------



## חן באחוזה (19/6/07)

זה המתקן האהוב עלי בעולם!!! 
ואוו כשגיל יראה את התמונות שלך הוא יתבעס רצח (שלא הלכנו גם הוא נורא רצה ואמרתי לו שזה סגור...- לנו אין קשרים)


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

גם לנו אין 
זאת אחותי ה- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  שמקושרת היטב  וחבר שלה שבכלל תותח!!!!! הוא גם אירגן את העניבה לקלייד


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

נחים 
על הספסלים המעופפים, או איך שלא קוראים לזה.... אחותי המהממת הגיעה עם מגבת, ולפני שהעזתי לשבת על המתקנים היא מייד קפצה וניגבה הכל.... פשוט אין עליה!


----------



## אחותי מתחתנת (18/6/07)

למענך עד מלוא המלכות


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

זוכרות את ה- טגדה?????? 
איזו נוסטלגיה! אני חושבת שלא הייתי שם איזה 10 שנים לפני שהלכנו להצטלם!


----------



## tanina1 (18/6/07)

זה עושה סחרחורת נוראית... 
היו נוחות לך הנעליים?


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

לגבי הנעליים 
היו נוחות רק אחרי אימונים מרובים בבית.... הן היו מאוד קשיחות בהתחלה, ובימים הראשונים שהלכתי איתן היו כאבים.... אבל בסוף, ביום החתונה היו בסדר... בריקודים החלפתי לנעלים שטוחות וגם אותן איבדתי בדרך....


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

המלוות המהממות שלי 
אצל ורד ועידן היו איתי אחותי, אמא ושלוש חברות.... לצילומים כבר שחררתי את אמא שלי ושתי חברות, והמשכנו עם המהממות שבתמונה! עזרו לי מליון וסתם היה כייף ביחד אחותי המהממת השמאלית בתמונה!!!!! כמה שהיא יפה! נכון? חכו חכו כשהיא תתחתן!


----------



## אחותי מתחתנת (18/6/07)

כבר הסברתי לך - 
אין שום סיכוי שאני מתחתנת במאה הקרובה- אחרי החתונה שלך, שום דבר לא יראה יפה


----------



## noit4 (18/6/07)

יכול להיות שהבחורה בצהוב היא מרעננה? 
היא דומה בול למדריכה שלי מהצופים... (אני לא אכתוב שם כדי לא לעשות לה אאוטינג אם לא בא לה להיחשף בשמה, אבל זה מתחיל בל'?)


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

זאת היא!!!!!! 
היא חברה שלי מהצבא! מתה עליה


----------



## קרן אור 12 (19/6/07)

משעשע.. גם החצי שלי היה מדריך בצופים ברעננה.. 
זה עזר לנו בקייטרינג כשגילינו שאחד האחראים היה חניך שלו


----------



## noit4 (19/6/07)

עכשיו אני מסוקרנת לדעת מי הוא... 
בטח יש סיכוי טוב שאנחנו מכירים. באיזו שלולית אנחנו חיים, אני מופתעת כל פעם מחדש


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

ותמונה אחרונה מהמקדימים 
הרכבת של המלווים שלנו!


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

כמו שאמרתי, התחתנו בג'ילת 
הגן עצמו מהממם, היתה לנו התלבטות על שני גנים והיינו במו"מ עם שניהם (על הים בקיסריה וג'ילת) ובסוף סגרנו בג'ילת (דא...). אהבנו את זה שהוא ממש מרגיש כאילו החתונה מתקיימת בגינה מאחורי הבית. ג'ילת עובדים עם קייטרינג פיר הארץ באופן בלעדי. את האמת היו לנו המון, אבל המון קשיים במהלך התקופה שמהסגירה ועד האירוע עצמו! אבל ממש היה קשה! עיקר הבלגן היה מול הקייטרינג וכל תתי הספקים שהוא מביא- עיצוב ובר. כל זה הביא אותנו לזה שחודש לפני החתונה החלטנו לקחת מפיקה ליום האירוע.... כן, הכל היה כבר סגור, וזה יכול להשמע קצת מוזר, אבל זאת לפי דעתנו היתה ההחלטה הכי טובה שעשינו! עד רגע המשך... היו לנו כ- 470 מוזמנים, אני רציתי למות מזה, אבל היה בלתי אפשרי לעצור את ההורים... מספר האנשים שהגיעו לא סופי כי יש על זה ויכוחים.... היו לנו הר


----------



## בילבי23 היחידה (18/6/07)

מזל טוב 
הכל נראה יפה כל כך איזה כייף לכם שהצטלמתם בלונה פארק  ( גם אני רוצה גם אני רוצה....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) והילד שלכם ממש מהמם. נו ספרי איך היה בפריז ? באילת משהו ?


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

הצרות שלנו... 
העניין היה שהגן והקייטרינג חברו ביחד בעונה הזו לראשונה, לטענתם הדבר לווה בחבלי לידה, שלצערם הכל נפל עלינו.... וואלה, אנחנו מכירים עוד שני זוגות שמתחתנים שם העונה (זוג אחד אחרי וזוג אחד לפני) וכולם חווים את אותם חבלי לידה.... בקיצור, אני קצת מפחדת לפרט פה, בגלל כל ענייני התביעות שהבנתי שדוברו פה, אבל אם מישהי רוצה פרטים... אני יותר מאשמח לעזור!


----------



## אחותי מתחתנת (18/6/07)

אוווווף 
אני צריכה ללכת.... יש לי כרטיסים להצגה שהזמנו כבר לפני 3 חודשים מרב שאין כרטיסים (המלט של הקאמרי) ועכשיו זה כבר לא נראה לי אטרקציה אני רוצה להישאר להמשך הקרדיטיםםםםםםםםםםםםם  לילוש אהובתי... מבטיחה להיכנס להמשך בשנייה שאני חוזרת הביתה ולכן, טוב נו, אתן הרווחתן מלא הודעות הערצה לאחותי הגדולה שאני כ"כ אוהבת  וממקור אישי- תשבו קרוב קרוב למסך כי יש עוד המוווון תמונות מהממות!!!


----------



## NIVA27 (18/6/07)

תמשיכי תמשיכי רוצים עוד 
תמונות מדהימות כאלה אי אפשר פתאום להפסיק תמשיכי


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

זהר עידן- המפיקה שלנו 
כבר אמרתי, אחת ההחלטות הטובות שעשינו.... בהמשך תבינו שהיו אצלנו המון לוגיסטיקות במהלך החתונה, היא דאגה להכל! היא הגיעה איתנו לכל פגישות הסיכום עם ספקים, דאגה לדעת הכל על הכל מהכל, היתה רצינית ומקצוענית שחבל על הזמן! טיזזה ביום של החתונה מהצהריים המוקדמים ועד שעות הבוקר ביום שלמחרת, דאגה שהכל יתבצע כמו שאני (ואני קצת מטורפת) רציתי שזה יהיה והצילה אותנו מכמה בלאגנים שיכולנו ליפול בהם! למשל.... הגן שלנו הציע כיסאות לבנים ושולחנות מרובעים בתוספת תשלום שהיא גבוהה יותר ממה שאני השגתי דרך בן דוד התותח שלי, שמנהל את הסטואה! לכן אנחנו הבאנו את כל הריהוט מספק חיצוני. הכיסאות הגיעו מטונפים!!!!!!!!!!!!!! חומים ולא לבנים.  בעיקרון הקייטרינג אמור לנקות את כל הריהוט, והם סירבו!  אז זהר הלכה לאנשי הגן וגם הם סירבו!!!!!! לא יאמן! אז עוזרת ההפקה שלה ניקתה את כל 450 הכיסאות שהזמנו!!!! בעיקרון נראה לי שהגן והקייטרינג לא שיתפו פעולה בצורה בוטה ביום החתונה כי הם הבינו שטיפ לא יצא להם מזה... טעות מרה, כי טיפ לחלק היה, רק שהם בסוף באמת לא קיבלו אותו! היו עוד ועוד בלאגנים, לא משנה, אני לא ידעתי מכלום! זהר טיפלה בהכל והכל בסופו של דבר היה כמתוכנן, גם אם זה דרש שהספק ציוד יחזור כלעומת שבא ויחליף את כל השולחנות העגולים שהוא הביא למרובעים ועוד ועוד ועוד....


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

בקיצור מומלץ 
לקחת מפיקה ליום האירוע, היא מתעסקת על הכל! ואת פנויה להנות, וככה גם המשפחחה, לא צריך שמישהו יראה שלא פותחים שולחנות מיותרים, לא צריך לבדוק את הבר, לא צריך לתת טיפים ולשלם לספקים... היא עושה את הכל!!!!! וזהר עידן מומלצת במיוחד!


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

נעבור לחופה 
היו לי גם בעיות עם המעצבות שהקייטרינג סיפק.... אז חיפשתי מעצבת חיצונית, ומצאתי את סמדר. את האמת היא לא מתעסקת באופן רישמי עם עיצוב אירועים, היא עשתה עיצוב לחתונה של בן דוד שלה ואמא שלי במקרה נכנסה לחנות פרחים שלה ויש קישרה ביננו. היא עיצבה לנו את החופה ואת מרבית מרכזי השולחן. פשוט ניצלנו את מה שהגן נתן ואהבנו ואת השאר העברנו לדברים אחרים, כלומר רצינו רק סידורי פרחים, אז את הנרות שהעיצוב נתנו העברנו למדרגות ואת הפרחי ליזיאנטוס שלא מתנו עליהם העברנו לקישוט השירותים... במקום זה היה לנו עיצוב שולחן מהממם מורדים, שלצערי אין תמונה טובה שלו, אבל הוא היה סידור אחד כמו בתמונה הזו, עם סרט ורוד במקום סגול ואבנים שקופות מסודרות מסביב. כל העיצוב בפרחים שכלל גם שביל פרחים עמוס בפרח שאני לא זוכרת את השם עלה ממש ממש זול! יחסית


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

אופס... 
בסוף בכלל דיברתי על עיצוב...


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

אז החופה.... 
בעיצובה של אותה סמדר, ואני קניתי את הכדורי פרחים בכפר הגלעדי ונתתי לה לתלות


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

והחופה בפעולה 
הצעידה לחופה היה השלב הכי מרגש בכל החתונה! השיר שלנו היה אהבה ממבט ראשון של אריק איינשטיין, שממש התאים לנו כי הכרנו בבליינד דייט היו לנו בשביל בועות סבון ומשרוקיות נייר, כאלו מנייר מגולגלות... המשרוקיות היו גם מודבקות להזמנות שלנו, אז היו אורחים שהביאו איתם והיתה גם סלסלה שחילקו....


----------



## SweetyMiely (18/6/07)

אוי, אתם פשוט י-פ-י-ם עושה צביטה ב../images/Emo23.gif טובה! 
הכל נירא כל כך יפה! ואתם, וואוו! והשמלה... האיפור... הגן! הכל!!! מזל טוב!!!!!!! אפשר לנצ"לש שאלה? ראיתי שבעיצוב השתמשתם בגרברות (בשביל לחופה) אני מתחננת לעשות את כל העיצוב מהפרחים הללו, אבל אין לי מושג איפה אפשר להשיר ההההרררבבבבבההההה ובזול. תודה מראש! הכל נירא מהממם, באמת, אחת החתונות היפות שראיתי


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

קודם כל תודה רבה ממי! 
חשבתי שיהיה כייף לפרסם קרדיטים, אבל לא דמיינתי שיהיה כ"כ כייף! לגבי הגרברות, אנחנו סגרנו את כל העיצוב של החופה דרך אותה סמדר שכתבתי עליה, שלקחה כסף רק על הפרחים למען האמת, לא תמחרה את הבדים (לא שביקשנו הרבה) ולא על העבודה..... אני ישבתי איתה שבוע לפני החתונה, אמרתי לה בדיוק מה אנחנו רוצים, וביום החתונה בבוקר עברנו אצלה, כדי לתת לה את כדורי הפרחים והיא לא הרשתה לי להכנס לחנות כדי שתהיה הפתעה! היא ממש מקסימה! אם את רוצה פרטים בכייף במסרים


----------



## SweetyMiely (19/6/07)

אשמח לפרטים במסר, ואת באמת מדהימה =) 
גם בעלך, וגם הכלבלבון שלכם, פשוט מדהימים, החתונה הכי מיוחדת ש"ראיתי" =) מזל טוב!


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

שלחתי לך מסר


----------



## SweetyMiely (19/6/07)

קיבלתי, תודה =) ../images/Emo140.gif


----------



## y a e l 23 (18/6/07)

רק שתדעי 
לפי דעתי אין ספק שהשמלה בגירסא המקוצרת הרבה יותר יפה ומיוחדת!


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

תודה! 
את האמת, אני ממש מסכימה, ואפילו אמא שלי אמרה שהארוך מיותר..... באמת יצא מעבר לכל הציפיות


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

בחופה עצמה 
הייתי די רגועה. לא ברור איך, אבל כשהתנגן שיר שבירת הכוס, פשוט התחלתי לקפוץ... פסיכית שכמותי


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

התמונה הרגילה


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

הילדים מעיפים עלינו בועות 
דבר שקצת עיצבן את הצלם שלנו כי הם עשו רעש והסתירו לו לצלם נורמלי... אבל כמה שהם חמודים!


----------



## NIVA27 (18/6/07)

גם אצלנו היו בועות 
זו היתה פנטזיה שלי ובסוף כמעט ואין לי תמונות עם בועות


----------



## בלוש5 (18/6/07)

את יודעת....לא רק הילדים העיפו בועות...../images/Emo8.gif 
ברגע שחילקו את הבועות סבון, לא יכולתי להפסיק להתלהב כמו ילדה קטנה...דימה נקרע מצחוק ממני. זה היה נורא יפה. טוב, כל החתונה היתה מושלמת!!!!!!!!!!!!! ואת היית פשוט מדהימה בטירוף וגל היה ממש חמוד והתרגש נורא, איזה מותק......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בקיצור, לא הפסקתי להתלהב מהחתונה שלכם ולספר עליה עד היום!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! המון המון המון מזל טוב!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! אתם פשוט מושלמים!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

תודה בובה!!!!!! 
איזה כייף לשמוע שנהנתם!!! עוד מעט אצלכם! מתרגשת כבר? בטוחה שיהיה מושלם באותה מידה


----------



## בלוש5 (19/6/07)

מתרגשת...אבל מנסה להדחיק 
אני מנסה להיות רגועה כי עכשיו אני מתחילה את כל הבחינות באוניברסיטה. דימה לא התרגש בכלל אבל בזכות החתונה שלכם הוא התחיל (ובזכות בועז שהלחיץ אותו קצת....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) רציתי גם שוב להגיד שהיית פשוט הכלה הכי יפה שראיתי בחיי. אני רק קצת מתבאסת שלא יצא לי להגיד לך מזל טוב באופן אישי אלא רק לגל....


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

את יכולה להרגע... 
נראה לי שראיתי בערך חצי מהאורחים.... זה פשוט לא יאמן איך גל ואני ראינו חתונה שונה.... כל פריז השוונו אנשים, כי פשוט לא הספקנו לדב עם כולם, וזה א יאמן איך כולם ניגשים אלייך ואין לך זמן לפטפט עם בערך אף אחד, ליותר מ10 שניות... לא נעים שאנשים מחכים.... חוץ מזה, יכולת לומר לי שדיברנו, יש לי כל מיני בלק אווטים מכל מיני שלבים בחתונה, כנראה מרוב התרגשות, כי זה גם מלפני האלכוהול... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יש לנו תמונה חמודה שלכם....


----------



## בלוש5 (19/6/07)

איזה כיף!!!!!!!!! את יכולה לשלוח לי בבקשה?


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

סלואו 
את האמת אני הייתי קצת בחרדות מהריקוד, בעיקר כי אני פסיכית וקשה לי לתת לגל להוביל... ולא התאמנו למרות שרצינו ולא עשינו איזה ריקוד, לא שרצינו.... היה בסופו של דבר מרגש וכייף, כל החברים והמשפחה ידעו שמהר מאוד הם צריכים להצטרף, כך שהיה בסדר בסוף הסלואו או באמצע, כבר לא זוכרת נתתי לגל את הטבעת


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

נותנת לו טבעת


----------



## NIVA27 (18/6/07)

הא איזו תמונה


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

מסיבה 
היתה מסיבה מעולה, אבל אנחנו ממש לא אובייקטיבים היו מלא אורחים, היה די ג'י מעולה, אין לי מילים- אריק ממוזיקה פלוס! תכף אכתוב עליו ונרשמו השתוללויות שחבל על הזמן


----------



## חן באחוזה (19/6/07)

מתה על אריק


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

בר- גו' בר 
את האמת היה מטורף... הבר השקו אותנו קצת יותר מידי, גל היה ממש שפוך (לא הקיא או משהו כזה, אבל שפוך) ואני מאוד מאוד שמחה.... האחים שלנו, השתכרו ונפלו שלושתם! כל האורחים היו גם כן שיכורים (לפחות זה מה שכולם מספרים לי) בעיקר היה אלכוהול מעולה (שידרגנו את הבר תוצרת חוץ שלנו ב- 3400 ש"ח מהדיוטי פרי) ולכן כולם שתו בנוסף עשינו שידרוג של אלכהול פירות וממתקים אלכהולים שיוצאים לרחבה (לא אקטיבי אלא חלוקה באיזי) ובסופו של דבר הברמנים השקו אותנו בטירוף! הבר- גם איתם היו קצת קשיים בהתחלה, בעיקר כי כבר הגענו עצבניים על פרי הארץ, וחסרי סבלנות אבל מאיה המנהלת היתה מקסימה! עזרה ונתנה לנו המון! היה כייף לעבוד איתה והם נתנו שירות יותר ממעולה! מקצוענים סוף הדרך


----------



## oshris (19/6/07)

אין על ג'ו בר - מקסימים


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

די.ג'י. אריק קנס- מוזיקה + 
את האמת קוראים להם כבר "דה פלוס" אבל מה זה משנה. אל אריק הגענו דרך בן דוד שלי שמנהל את הסטואה. הוא בחר בשבילנו את הדי.ג'י שהוא חשב שהכי טוב לחתונה, וואללה, הוא ראה כמה כאלו. הבן אדם היה תותח! החתונה שלנו היתה גם של הרבה קהל מבוגר, אשני עסקים שלרוב נמצאים בגזרת הויסקי והסיגרים, והוא הביא ואתם לרחבה! הוא הקפיץ את כולם בטירוף, קרא את הקהל בצורה מעולה ולא עצר עד שאני אישרתי להאט את הקצב. תראו בתמונה, אפילו אפשר לראות שהוא מרוצה מעצמו


----------



## noit4 (18/6/07)

אוי, לי, הכל כל כך יפה... 
היית כלה משגעת, מהסוג שכמעט ולא יוצא לראות (חוץ מבפורום, יש פה אחוז לא הגיוני בעליל של כלות מדהימות, אני יכולה לחשוב על 4 לפחות רק מהימים האחרונים, שבא לי למות מהן...) הכל נראה פשוט מקסים - השמלה מושלמת, אהבתי מאוד את הנעליים (יש לי קטע עם נעליים זהובות וכסופות בזמן האחרון, ושלך קוקטיות ומקסימות במיוחד), ואין ספק שבורד ספיבק הוציאו אותך יפהפייה (אם כי ממה שזכור לי מהמפגש גם ככה לא חסר לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) בקיצור - הכל ביחד עוצר נשימה. מזל טוב! וחזרה לשגרה נעימה עד כמה שאפשר....


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

תודה ממהממת שכמותך... 
גם לי זכור מהמפגש שאת מהממת ומתוקה 0בעיקר חייכנית! תודה על כל המחמאות


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

אופס, זאת התמונה של אריק מרוצה


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

פינוקים 
אז אנחנו החלטנו ללכת על זה בגדול, החלטנו לפנק את האורחים שלנו כמו שאף אחד לא פינק אותם.... אז התחיל הפרוייקט.... אבא שלי קיבל על עצמו את המשימה של ייבוא 225 זוגות כפכפי אצבע מברזיל, בגוונים לבן, ורוד, ירוק תפוח! ובמשך יומיים רק ישבנו וקשרנו כל זוג בסרט סאטן עם פתקית של המידה עליו.... שלחברים לא יהיה תירוץ לא לרקוד בגלל שיש דק שתוקע עקבים..... סיפקנו נעלי ריקוד


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

עוד כפכפים


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

חברה שלי מדגימה את הכפכפים


----------



## NIVA27 (18/6/07)

רעיון מדליק למתנות לאורחים


----------



## b a f i (19/6/07)

הכפכפים רעיון היסטרי 
אפשר לשאול כמה קניתם וכמה יצא בערך הכל ? נשארו לכם עוד כפכפים ? תודה


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

לגבי הכפכפים 
היה יייייייקקקקקקקקקרררררררררר!!!!!!! אבא שלי יצר קשר עם יצרנים בברזיל, שמוכרים הוויאנאס, למי שמכירה, כי רציתי כפכפים חלקים ופשוטים. התברר שזה יקר נורא כי אנחנו לא קונים בכמות מסחרית (הם  מוכרים בכמויות של אלפים ועשרות אלפים) אבל תוך כדי תכתובת התברר שיש להם עופים של הכפכפים שלנו, בכמויות קטנות, והם וכנים למכור ב- 2 דולר ליחידה. התלהבנו בטירוף, בחרתי את המידות והצבעים ואז התברר שבגלל שהכמות קטנה (רק 225 זוגות) הם עושים משלוח רק בפדקס.... והופס המחיק קפץ בטירוף..... אתן יודעות כמה עולה לשלוח חבילת פדקס ששוקלת כ"כ הרבה?????. אבל כבר כ"כ התלהבנו שהחלטנו לקנות למרות שיצא יקר.... אני מאוד שמחה שעשינו את זה! עשינו את ההזמנה לפני כבר שמונה חודשים, זה הגיע תוך שבוע וסתם להורים שלי את כל המחסן לעוד 8 חודשים...... נשארו לנו איזה 6 זוגות..... ואני דאגתי להוציא  מראש זוג מכל צבע לעצמי.........


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

עופים=עודפים


----------



## b a f i (19/6/07)

וואלה ..זה אחלה רעיון 
אני מתחתנת ב1.11 לא יודעת כמה חם יהיה (זה מקורה) אבל זה רעיון פיצוץ. אפשר לשאול כמה עלה המשלוח ? אשמח לקבל פרטים במסר אפ יש עם מי יוצרים קשר על מנת להביא אותם . תודה תודה זה גם רעיון לעשות את זה מתנה לחברים שלנו שמתחתנים במלון בצפון ולוקחים את כל המלון ועושים מסיבת בריכה של יומיים ...


----------



## בוני 66 (20/6/07)

אני שולחת לך../images/Emo30.gif


----------



## b a f i (21/6/07)

לא הגיע מסר


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

בגזרת הגברים 
כי צריך לפנק גם אותם.... לא שרק הגברים עישנו סיגרים... אבא של גל לקח על עצמו לייבא סיגרים מסוגים שונים, ואנחנו צירפנו סיגרים מקובה, מהטיול שעשינו כמובן שהקובניים היו בבר, ורק מי שידע לקח.... השאר היו בסלסלה (כמו שאר הפיצ'פקס שחילקנו) והיו חופשיים למי שרוצה


----------



## tanina1 (19/6/07)

איזו השקעה מטורפת!!!


----------



## בוני 66 (18/6/07)

אחותי ואחי הדוגמנים 
מדגימים עישון אקטיבי ופאסיבי אני יודעת, עישון זה נורא, אני לא נוגעת בזה, אבל אני עדיין מתה על התמונה הזו


----------



## אחותי מתחתנת (19/6/07)

בסך הכל- 
מישהי הייתה צריכה להדגים שסיגרים זה לא רק לגברים... טוב נו,זה היה סיגר וניל...מודה סיגרים רגילים אנלא סובלת... ובמיוחד לא את הרגילים


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

מצלמות 
את האמת זו היתה האכזבה של הערב... ביקשנו שאנחנו רוצים לראות את החתונה מהעיניים שלהם, מה לא ברור???? נתנו לאורחים שלנו כ"כ הרבה, והם לקחו איתם גם את המצלמות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 קצת מאכזב, אבל מילא.... זהר המפיקה הצליחה להציל איזה שלוש מצלמות מאנשים שביציאה לקחו מצלמות מהסלסלה להחזרת המצלמות, פשוט לא יאמן! קצת התבאסנו על זה, אבל לא נורא


----------



## בובינה11 (19/6/07)

מאיפה השגת את המצלמות? היה מחיר שווה?


----------



## ismeralda100 (19/6/07)

אה! לא ייאמן. פגשתי פה זוג מקליפורניה. 
הם באו לחגוג פה ירח-דבש וסיפרו שהיו מצלמות ח"פ בחתונה שלהם. שאלתי אותם אם *כל* המצלמות חזרו אליהם בסוף הערב. הם היו מופתעים בכלל מהשאלה...... ואמרו שברור שכן. טוב לישראלים כנראה אין את זה..... פשוט חוצפה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וממש מבינה את ה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (=עצבים) שלך.


----------



## veredtered (19/6/07)

אצלנו דווקא החזירו את כולם 
שמנו על השולחנות, מצלמה לכל שולחן, ושמנו פתק שמבקש להחזיר... חשבתי שאחת נעלמה אבל אחרי איזה שבועיים מצאתי אותה בדשא - חבל שכבר השקנו את הדשא כמה פעמים עד אז... לא נורא, אחת פחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. האמת שאני מתמהמהת בפיתוח שלהם כי מישהי פה (עינב?) סיפרה שהתמונות יוצאות נוראיות אז אני קצת מעדיפה לא לראות. אבל האורחים ממש נהנו מזה - קיבלנו המון פידבקים חיוביים. ורד


----------



## ismeralda100 (19/6/07)

יפה לשמוע שיש גם אנשים 
טובים....


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

פיצ'פקס לרחבה 
כמו שכבר כתבו פה, הצלחה מסחררת, היו קלפרים, פטישי יום העצמאות קטנים, טבעות אור, צמידי סטיק לייט ושרשראות סטיק לייט קשתות לבבות. נחטף בטירוף


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

והתמונה


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

הבנות של בני דודים שלי מתאבזרות


----------



## ק פ ל נ י ם (19/6/07)

את מהממת 
והיו לך רעיונות נהדרים בחתונה..


----------



## ק פ ל נ י ם (19/6/07)

אגב גם לנו יש שני פגים סינים!! ז'ילבר וטאשה 
ונורא חששתי להביא אותם לצילומים שלא יקפצו לי על השמלה, מאחר ולפני החתונה לא הייתי בבית 5 ימים כדי שנתגעגע קצת אחד לשני {אחרי 4 וחצי שנים כל יום יחד}  ואם ז'ילבר וטאשה היו מגיעים ישר לצילומים השמלה שלי היתה נהרסת בטוח מרוב געגועים אלי.. כיף לך שהוא היה אתכם בצילומים הוא היה מהמם!! חבל שאין לי במחשב את התמונה של טאשה עם שמלת הכלה שקנינו לה אבל אני מבטיחה להעלות את זה ולשלוח לך בקרוב...


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

וואו!!!! 
אני מחכה לתמונה בטירוף!!!!!!!!!!1 מתה על פאגים, אנחנו נורא רוצים להביא איזה חברה לקליידי, אבל קצת מפחדים שיחד הם יחרבו את הבית (הוא שובב שחבל על הזמן... אם יהיו לו שותפים זה עלול להגמר באסון
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני ידעתי שהוא יאיים לקפוץ על השמלה בגלל זה בהתחלה גל החזיק אותו קצר, עד שהוא נרגע... וגם אני לא ראיתי אותי יומיים לפני...


----------



## ק פ ל נ י ם (19/6/07)

אין לך מה לדאוג אם תביאי לו בת זוג 
האמת היא שקנינו את טאשה מתנה לאחים הקטנים של ליעדי , אבל מהרגע שאספנו אותה עד למושב של ההורים שלו {רבע שעה נסיעה} הספקנו להתאהב ולהחליט שהיא נשארת אצלנו בבית.. מזל שלא  גילינו להם את ההפתעה קודם, זה היה מאוד מאכזב אותם... נכון, היה קצת קשה בהתחלה כי ז'ילבר היה במשך 8 חודשים בן יחיד והוא לקח את זה קשה במשך שבועיים, ממש עשה לנו ברוגז אבל כשזה עבר זה עבד נהדר.. והכי חשוב לא כואב לי להשאיר אותם בבית כשאני יוצאת לעבודה..


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

זאת אחת הסיבות למה אנחנו רוצים עוד 
פאגית.... להשתיק את המצפון על השעות בהן הוא לבד.... רוב הסיכויים שבהמשך נביא לו בחורה, והוא בטוח יעלב נורא בהתחלה, כי הוא כזה מפונק! כשיש לך את התמונות את חייבת לשלוח לי במסרים!


----------



## ק פ ל נ י ם (19/6/07)

אני אשלח, זה לא במחשב..אבל 
יש לי תמונות מהיום שנולדו להם גורים, את לא מאמינה כמה קטנים ושחורים הם נולדים ומיום ליום הם מתבהרים ונהיים דומים לעצמם..זה קטע ענק.. אני מצרפת לך תמונה של זה


----------



## ק פ ל נ י ם (19/6/07)

ועוד אחת, בגודל של כף יד וכף היד שלי ממש קטנה


----------



## ק פ ל נ י ם (19/6/07)

וזה ז'ילבר


----------



## ק פ ל נ י ם (19/6/07)

ואחרונה חביבה :טאשה


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

לא, זה לא יאמן!!!!!!!!! 
אוי! אני רוצה לאכול אותו!!!!!! איזה ממי, אני פשוט לא מאמינה! אף פעם לא ראיתי כאלו קטנטנים! חלום! תגידי, היה קשה ההריון של טאשה? הבנתי שיש להם בעיות להכנס ולהחזיק הריון, מה שבכלל גרם לנו לחשוב לקחת זכר..... או לעקר את הנקבה בהקדם (זה בהתחשב שניקח עוד גוזל)


----------



## ק פ ל נ י ם (19/6/07)

האמת שאומרים שקשה להם להיכנס להריון אבל 
שני הליצנים האלה נכנסו להריון בלי בעיה, למרות שדאגנו להפריד אותם רב הזמן וטאשה היתה עם תחתונים כמה שהיא היתה מודה ככה.. בהריון עצמו אני נורא דאגתי ולקחתי אותה 6 פעמים לבדיקות אולטראסאונד אצל ד"ר שרון רגב המדהים {הוטרינר שלנו} , עד שאפילו במרפאה כבר צחקו עלי,כי ההריון עצמו הוא רק חודשיים.. הלידה התרחשה בבית, ליעד יילד אותה כשהורינר על הקו לאורך כל הלידה {מרפאה מדהימה!!!!!!!!} וגורה אחת נולדה בלידת עכוז עם  מים בריאות והוטרינר אמר שאין הרבה סיכוי שתשרוד, אבל ליעד הנשים אותה 17 דקות מפה לפה והציל אותה והיום קוראים לה מוקה והיא קופי של ז'ילבר והיא כבר בת שנה וחודש!!!!! מייד אחרי ההמלטה עיקרנו  אותה כי אני לא בנויה לדאוג לטאשה ככה שוב, וגם כי היא ממש סבלה בשבוע האחרון של ההריון, בקושי זזה והתנשמה בכבדות לאורך כל היום.. אני ממליצה לך בחום לקחת עוד אוצר קטן כזה אבל לעקר אותה ..בלי שום קשר להריון זה הרבה יותר בריא להם!! מבטיחה מחר להוריד את התמונות שלה בשמלת הכלה למחשב שוב ולשלוח לך!!


----------



## מיקהמוני (19/6/07)

שלחי גם לי!!! 
איזה חמודים!! אלוהים ישמור!!!


----------



## שולה קוקולה (19/6/07)

די איזו מהממת את!!! 
ממש כלה יפה, שלא לדבר על החתן. שיהיה לכם המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

הדבר האחרון בפינוקים 
ביציאה מהחתונה היו בקבוקי מים מינרלים קטנים, שעל כל אחד היתה שקית אורגנזה שבתוכה כדור נגד כאב ראש, פולי קפה ופתק מחלה ליום אחרי החתונה בעקבות האנג-אובר מטורף שנכתב בגלל שגל הוא רופא. זאת היתה הברקה של הרגע, עשינו את זה ביום שלפני החתונה..... קיבל המון המון תגובות טובות


----------



## אפרתs (19/6/07)

בואנה! אתם משקיענים בטירוף!! ../images/Emo45.gif 
לא חושבת שאי פעם ראיתי או הייתי בחתונה שהשקיעו כ"כ הרבה מחשבה ואירגון (וכסף) באורחים. כל הכבוד, זה ממש ברמה! הכפכפים היה שו"ס, המצלמות, תמיד רעיון מוצלח ממש מצער שאנשים לא הבינו את הפואנטה ולא פירגנו לכם בעניין, והמתנה בסוף הרסה לגמרי, איזו השקעה.. יישר כח!


----------



## Noich80 (19/6/07)

מהממם!! 
מכירה את בעלך.. הייתי בסמינר שהוא העביר לפני חודש ומשהו. הוא מקסים (וגאון, כולנו הרגשנו "נחותים" מולו) זכית!


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

הנכס הכי טוב בחתונה! 
הוא אחותי המדהימה, היפיפיה המטריפה, אני משתמשת בבמה זו כדי להודות לה בפעם המליון כי גם היא גולשת, מותק! לא יכולנו לעשות את זה בלעדייך! את המלאך שלנו, עזרת לנו עזרה אין סופית בהכנות, בשגעונות, במסיבת רווקות, בסרט בחתונה, אין עלייך! ואיזה כייף שאת שלי! בנות, לאף אחת אין אחות כמו שלי! בודאות!


----------



## ToryMaster (19/6/07)

היא מדהימה ואת מדהימה 
והשמלה שלך מגניבה לגמרי.


----------



## ששת22 (19/6/07)

בוני התמונות פשוט מהממות 
הכל נראה כל כך מושקע. התמונות בלונה פארק ממש מיוחדות, השמלה יפהייפיה וממש מיוחדת. וכמובן נראה  שהכל התנהל בסופו של דבר כמו שצריך והכי חשוב שנהנתם.


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

השתוללנו בלי הפסקה! 
היה כייף מאוד, עבר כאילו היה חצי שעה למרות שאת המוזיקה הפסיקו בסביבות שתיים..... אוי, כמה כייף! לא נחתי לרגע, וכמו מפגרת, אמנם דאגתי לכולם לכפכפים, אני באיזהשהוא שלב איבדתי את הנעליים שלי, באחד המעגלים המהירים ורקדתי יחפה, קרעתי את כל הכפות רגליים שלי! טמבלית


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

../images/Emo178.gifזהו.... 
מקווה שלא התשתי את כולן.... אני מפסיקה כי כבר לא נעים לי...... תודה רבה רבה לכולן על המחמאות, אני עכשיו הולכת לענות על כל השאלות! היה לנו מדהים, בדיוק כמו שלכל אחת מכן היה מדהים בחתונה שלה, אין מה לעשות, לכל אחת מאיתנו היתה החתונה הכי יפה בעולם! וזאת עובדה! והתמונה האחרונה היא כבר בסוף, היה לנו כבר חם, הינו עייפים, גל כבר היה מסטול לגמרי.... אני והאחים שלי, נראה לי שתמונה אחת שווה אלף מילים


----------



## מיקהמוני (19/6/07)

יפהפייה מהממת שכמותך ../images/Emo25.gif 
סיימתי ללראות הכל ואני מרגישה שאני רק רוצה לראות עוד ועוד. בחיים שלי לא ראיתי חתונה כל כך מושקעת ומיוחדת ואני מרגישה תחושת פיספוס שלא הייתי בה...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 איזה חתונה כייפית. השקעתם בכל פרט... מהקטן אל הגדול. הכל נראה כל כך יפה, השארת אותי פשוט בלי מילים!!! קלייד מהמם ברמות קשות, גל מהמם עוד יותר (חתיך אמיתי) ואת? אלוהים ישמור! איזה אצילית ויפה את!!! התמונות פשוט אומנותיות בטירוף, כל תמונה כמעט הצליחה להעביר בי תחושות מיוחדות ומרגשות... אני מרגישה כאילו חברת ילדות טובה שלי התחתנה...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מותק - את באמת מהממת והחתונה פשוט מושלמת!!! ולתום יש לי רק דבר אחד להגיד: הלוואי על כולם אחות כמוך!!! (לי יש אחת כמוך בבית למזלי...) אני יודעת כמה השקעת בתכנון ובעזרה ללי... כל הכבוד לך. את באמת מלאך!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מתה עלייך לי...


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

נשמה! 
זה בדיוק מה שהרגשתי אחרי החתונה שלך, כבר דיברנו על כמה זה לא יאמן איך אנחנו כמעט לא מכירות, אבל החברות הכי טובות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה..... מותק, באמת קצת באסה שלא יצא לנו להיות בחתונה אחת של השניה, פספוס אדיר! לא נורא, נראה את הוידאו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נדבר מחר לי


----------



## אחותי מתחתנת (19/6/07)

מיקה'לה שלנו.. 
תודה גם לך בובה! על השאלות וההתיעצויות.... מקווה שלא שיגעתי אותך יותר מדי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חוצמזה, תשאלי בעצמך את אחותך... זה לא טרחה,אפילו לא לשנייה! מה יותר משמח מלראות את האחות הגדולה והאהובה מתחתנת?? זה בא לבד


----------



## tomi1234567 (19/6/07)

מקסים מקסים מקסים 
זוג מקסים, חתונה מקסימה - הכל מ-ק-ס-י-ם!!! איזה יופי של רעיונות למתנות - אהבתי נורא את הרעיון של הכפכפים - זה כל כך נכון מכל חתונה אני חוזרת עם כאבי רגליים וגם המים ביציאה עם אישור מחלה - גדול!!!! המון מזל טוב


----------



## tomi1234567 (19/6/07)

אויש - זו שיקי 25 - אני לא במחשב שלי


----------



## אחותי מתחתנת (19/6/07)

מה עוד אפשר להגיד שלא אמרתי?.... 
כבר אמרתי וכתבתי וסיפרתי כמה שהיה מושלם.. אבל כל זה לא מתקרב אפילו ללהיות בחתונה עצמה... לילוש, היה כ"כ כיף... כבר הייתי בכמה חתונות בחיי, ואני באמת אהיה אובייקטיבית, אפילו שלא תאמיני לי... מהשנייה שסיפרתם לנו בתהל שאתם מתחתנים (ששווה להכניס את אמא לשרשור הפאשלות הבא...) - מהשניה הזו, שהתחלתי לבכות כבר אז (מה יהיה איתי? פולניה..) ידעתע שהחתונה שלך תהיה הכי כייפית, הכי יפה, הכי מושקעת, הכי הכי שאפשר! ובאמת ככה היה....מעבר למקום, אלייך ואל גל ולכל המסביב, הייתה פשוט אווירה של כיף! המסיבה הכי טובה שהייתי בה בחיים... וסיימתי אותה בהתאם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כל גרגר של השקעה היו כל כך מהלב, שלא הרגשתי בכלל שזה מאמץ.... זה פשוט היה לי כל כך טבעי אז לא מלאך ולא כלום.. פשוט יש לי אחות מדהימה כמוך וזה יוצא לבד... ואם נראה לך שככה את חוסכת מהפורום את שאר התמונות המדהימות שלכם, אז את טועה!!!!!!! יוכנסו עוד תמונות לאלתר!!!!!!!!!!!!! אני בטוחה שאין מתנגדות


----------



## עלווה ושאול (19/6/07)

מתוקה, את מקסימה! 
אחלה תמונות, ממש כייף לראות  המון המון המון מזל ואושר ושמחה ואהבה בכל אשר תפנו!!! חיבוק!!!


----------



## נינה333 (19/6/07)

באיזו מילה אני אסכם את זה? וואו ../images/Emo70.gif בענק ../images/Emo70.gif 
חוצמזה שהתמונות מדהימות, ואתם שניכם מהממים, ואחותך מקסימה ונשמה, נראה שהיתה חתונה פצצות! ממש! שיהיה לכם המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## אפרתs (19/6/07)

מזל טוב ../images/Emo65.gif 
לי, כמו שכבר כתבתי אני מאושרת לראות חתונה כ"כ מושקעת עד לפרטים הקטנים, ההתחשבות באורחים והרצון לחגוג ובגדול. שיהיו לכם חיים טובים ומאוהבים ביחד. אחרי שבררנו וזו אכן את שאני חשבתי שאני מכירה מהפקולטה הנידחת, זה מרגיש אפילו עוד יותר משמח. קלייד בונבון מתוק ובטח היה לו כיף להשתתף בחגיגה. (אגב, איפה הוא היה במהלך החתונה בערב?) גם האחות המאושרת והסופר מפרגנת, סחטיקה!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אחלה אחלה של תמונות.


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

פשלונרית שכמותי!!! צלמים! 
קרדיט ענק ענק ענק, שאין לתאר אני חייבת לעושים צילום! הרבה דברים נכתבו כאן בפורום על עושים צילום, לטוב ולרע.... גם את הבחירה הזו עשינו בהמלצתו המאוד מוערכת של בן דוד שלי. (שגם לו אנחנו חייבים המון המון המון מההצלחה של הערב! לירן, קבל מליון נשיקות וחיבוקים, אנחנו מתים עלייך ועוד חייבים להפגש בקרוב)! אז הלכנו לעושים צילום, הם היו הראשונים, הראו לנו אלבומים ומייד ידענו שאנחנו רוצים את ניר. זה לא יאמן איך לכל צלם יש סגנון יחודי לו, כל אחד יכול למצוא שם את הסגנון שלו ולהתחבר לצלם אחד לפחות! הקליפ שהראו לנו המיס אותי לחלוטין..... וזה די היה סגור... אבל פחדנו לסגור על הצלמים הראשונים שראינו, אז הלכנו לעוד אחד... שגם הוא מאוד מוערך ומקצוען.... אחרי הפגישה ידענו שזה עושים צילום! חודש לפני החתונה נכנס לנו פחד שצלם אחד לא מספיק ל450 אורחים, הם אירגנו לנו עוד צלמת סטילס- חנית, מקסימה מקסימה מקסימה וכשרונית בטירוף, במחיר שפוי לחלוטין! והיה צלם וידאו אחד, גם מאוד חמוד- דניס. זאת היתה החלטה טובה לקחת שני צלמים, אני בטוחה שניר היה משתלט על האירוע לבד, במקצועיות והיה מפיק תמונות מהממות, אבל חנית הביאה איתה נקודת מבט נוספת, סגנון צילום קצת שונה והם תפסו כל מיני רגעים שהאחר לא תפס. ועוד משהו, לא הרגשנו אותם בכלל, בעיקר לא את דניס צלם הוידאו... אל ניר וחנית התייחסנו מידי פעם, לתמונות... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 קיבלנו את התמונות ביום שחזרנו מפריז, מה שהמשיך את ההתרגשות, ומאז אני מול המחשב, לא מפסיקה להסתכל, מגלה מליון דברים חדשים בכל תמונה. עכשיו רק צריך לבחור תמונות לאלבום המעוצב, וזה לא קל לבחור קומץ מתוך ה- 2200 תמונות שצולמו!


----------



## בובינה11 (19/6/07)

2 שאלות ... 
א. התמונות מעלפות מותק.... ב. מה בדרך כלל מקבלים מצלם ? מה אני אמורה לבקש או יותר נכון לשים לב ... יש לי פשוט פגישה עם הצלם יום א ואין לי מושג מה עושים שם..ואיך וכמה ואימא... ג. כמה מצלמות חד פעמיות הבאתם ?רק לצעירים?כמה זה עלה ?הפחד שלי זה שבאמת יקחו את זה הביתה יש לך רעיון איך זה לא יקרה?


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

אז ככה.... 
לגבי מה מקבלים מצלם, העסקה הסטנדרטית (אני חושבת) כוללת צלם סטילס אחד וצלם וידאו אחד. מי שמצלם בדיגיטלי (אצלנו למשל, חוץ מהתמונות שחור לבן/חום שהן בסטילס) אז מצלמים בלי לעשות חשבון, אני משערת שסטילס קצת יותר מתקמצנים.... אז כדאי לשאול באיזה מצלמות משתמשים, חשוב לשאול איך הם נותנים את החומרי גלם ותוך כמה זמן... אנחנו קיבלנו דיסק עם תמונות באיכות הדפסה ודיסק עם תמונות מוקטנות, כדי שיהיה יותר נוח לראות במחשב, את כל הפילמים של התמונות שחור לבן ותמונות מוקטנות שלהם מודפסות (וגם היו סרוקות לדיסקים) ו3 d.v.d עם הסרט המלא, לא ערוך, שאנחנו צריכים לאשר לפני שמפיקים את הסרט הערוך.... יש בטג ליינס קובץ של דמבית אם אני לא טועה שיכול לעזור.... לגבי המצלמות, קנינו 30 מצלמות, צרפנו פתק קצר (כי חשבנו שאם הוא יהיה ארוך לא יקראו) ושמנו אותן בסלסה ביחד עם עוד סלסלות של השטויות.... ביציאה היה ארגז עם שלט, המצלמות לפה ועם חץ.... מסתבר שזה לא כ"כ עזר.... חזרו אלינו 10 מצלמות.... אצל מיקמוני היה על השולחנות, עם פתק מפורט הרבה יותר, והם קיבלו 29 מתוך 30, אז המסקנה היא כנראה לכתוב מפורט..... המחיר היה 13 ש"ח למצלמה כולל מע"מ, בחנות של האחים יוגנד, אם את רוצה אני אחפש את הכתובת..... קחי בחשבון שהאיכות של התמונות לא תמיד מדהימה, כי הרבה אנשים לא מפעילים את הפלאש כמו שצריך.... אולי מצלמות יותר מתאימות לחתונת צהריים.... בהצלחה, ואם יש לך עוד שאלות, בכייף


----------



## בובינה11 (19/6/07)

תודה מותק...אגב כמה תמונות בחרתם לאלבום ?


----------



## Sheli Sade (19/6/07)

וואו. אין לי מילה אחרת. אני בהלם!!!!! 
קודם כל הכי חשוב - את נראית מדהים!!!! האיפור משגע השמלה מגניבה לגמרי! בעלך (התרגלת?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) חתיך בטרוף.... ועכשיו לחתונה.... וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. וואו. טוב. ננסה לחשוב על מילים אחרות... וואו! (sorry, נפלט). החתונה מושקעת בטירוף! אני ממש מצטערת שלא הוזמנתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נראה שהיה שמחה ומלא רקדו. וואו. (לא יכולה להתאפק!)


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

מותק! 
עוד לא ראיתי את הקרדיטים שלך!!!!!!! רק היום נכנסתי לראשונה מאז החתונה, בגלל שטסנו ומאז שחזרנו היה מטורף..... אני מחפשת אותם עכשיו!!!!!! ועכשיו כשחזרתי אפשר לקבוע את הדייט המרובע המדובר מזל טוב אחותי לתאריך!


----------



## Sheli Sade (19/6/07)

אז תגידי! 
אומנם לא רציתי להחשף אבל אני מוכנה בשבילך לשים שוב את הקרדיטים שלי (על מי אני עובדת?!?!! אני רק מחפשת סיבה לשים אותם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## אמרתי לו כן (19/6/07)

מדליק מדליק מדליק!! 
אהבתי מאוד את הריעון לצילומים בלונה פארק ואת כל ההפתעות שאירגנתם לאורחים אתם נראים מקסימים ומאושרים ויפיייייפייים! מזל טוב!!


----------



## shiribiri78 (19/6/07)

חתנכלה יפים יפים ומקסימים../images/Emo99.gif 
התמונות מדהימות ונראה שהייתה לכם חתונה כיף-כיפית!!!!


----------



## sivsivsivsivsiv (19/6/07)

אתם מדהימים!!!!!!!!!../images/Emo99.gif 
ואווו ונראה שהייתה אחלה חתונה כל הכבוד על ההשקעה באמת לא רגיל היית מהממת וגם בעלך המון בהצלחה יקירתי סיון


----------



## liraz202 (19/6/07)

../images/Emo99.gif../images/Emo99.gif../images/Emo99.gif../images/Emo99.gif 
הכל פשוט מדהים!! אני שוקלת לגנוב את הרעיון של בקבוקי המים כמובן רק במידה ותסכימי


----------



## בוני 66 (19/6/07)

חופשי.... 
זה עלה לפורום גם בשביל להראות לכולם  איך היה לנו וגם כדי לתת רעיונות! כמו שאומרים: לכבוד הוא לנו...


----------



## michali278 (19/6/07)

איזה חמודים אתם חבל"ז! דוסון קריק שיק../images/Emo13.gif


----------



## קרן אור 12 (19/6/07)

WOW !!!!! 
חתונה מדהימה! תמונות מהממות!!!! לא יכולתי להפסיק לקורא... אין לי מילים!!!!!!!!!!!! מזל טוב מותק, אתם מדהימים!


----------



## lchen3 (19/6/07)

מדהים......כמה עלה זוג כפכפים ? 
האורחים לקחו אותם הביתה בסוף האירוע ?


----------



## חן באחוזה (19/6/07)

OMG!!! לי את כזו יפה../images/Emo23.gif 
כלומר גם הבחור שלך מדהים, ואני בשוק כמה השקעתם בחתונה שלכם!! כל הרעיונות שלכם פשוט מאלפים, זה נראה ממש כמו מסיבת השנה. אני מאחלת לכם שכל החיים שלכם יראו כמו בתמונות יפים שמחים ומעוררי קנאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני חייבת להגיד שהשמלה שלך היא מקסימה וכל כך מיוחדת, ובכלל כייף לקרוא ולראות את כל הקרדיטים. מצטערת שאני בכזה "איחור" ואני לא מאמינה איך יכולתי בקלות לפספס אותך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ענקית


----------



## חן באחוזה (19/6/07)

תום את כזו יפה! ../images/Emo99.gif 
לא ידעתי אם לכתוב משהו או לא, אבל עם כזו אהבת אחיות בטוח שלא יפריע ללי שגונבים לה קצת את השרשור. אני חייבת להגיד לך שמעבר לאחות מקסימה ונפלאה את בחורה מדהימה, מעבר לכמה שאת יפה ומתוקה (שזה משהו משפחתי אפילו לקלייד יש את זה) רואים כמה את פשוט אדם טוב וכמה את אוהבת את אחותך, הכי מקסים בעיני זה כמה שזה ברור לך מאליו שתעשי הכל למענה, וההפך, אני כל החיים הייתי ככה, האמנתי שבכל המשפחות אחים זה החברים הכי טובים ואמיתיים שיש אבל גיליתי שזה לא ככה בכל מקום, אז זה שאתם מדהימים זה נכס ולא מובן מאליו. כל השאלות שלך ובירורים שעשית מראים כמה מדהימה את.


----------



## אחותי מתחתנת (19/6/07)

../images/Emo9.gif../images/Emo9.gif../images/Emo9.gif 
קודם כל תודה על כל המחמאות... את כזו מתוקה... איזה כיף שיכלתי לשגע אותך ואת מיקה.....הרווחתי את שתיכן,בזכות לילוש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 האמת ששגית בניסוח המשפט- זה לא "אפילו לקלייד יש את זה" אלא- קליידי הוא החתיך האמיתי של המשפחה....ובהשוואה אליו,טוב נו גם אנחנו,כל היתר, בסדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וכן,אני "מודה באשמה"... יש לי אחות שהיא גם החברה הכי טובה שלי... ושלא תחשבי שהיא לא כזו משקיענית.. מהיום שנולדתי היא גידלה אותי כאילו הייתי הבייבי שלה... ככה שלמדתי מהטובה ביותר! ובאמת שמחתי לראות שהצלחנו (זה לא אני לבד כמובן...יש לה גם חברות מקסימות,אח והורים נפלאים!!) לעשות לה כיף ושהיה שמח אבל הכי הכי חשוב... שהיא הייתה שקטה ורגועה, ומרוכזת כל כולה בלהנות כי באמת,ב-3 ימים האחרונים לפני החתונה היא הייתה הדבר הכי רגוע ושלו שראיתי... וזו הייתה המטרה!! ואיך אומרים, המטרה מקדשת את האמצעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מלאאאאא נשיקות... ממני, שעכשיו כל עולמי מסתכם בכימיה אורגנית,חשמל וזוועות נוספות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מישהי רוצה להיות אחותי המזויפת לכבוד החתונה שלה??? (לילוש אנלא מחליפה אותך,זה רק בשביל הארגוני חתונה!!)


----------



## zoomba (20/6/07)

אין יותר טוב משתי אחיות כאלו! 
היה תענוג לראות את זה בפעולה - שתי מהממות (די כבר עם המילה הזו - מיציתי, אבל זה הכי מתאים...) בסינרגיה מטורפת!


----------



## אחותי מתחתנת (20/6/07)

תראי... 
אפשר להתווכח על המהממות...עניין של טעם,בכל זאת... אבל מה שבטוח אין יותר טוב- זה מפיקה כמו שהייתה לאחותי


----------



## בוני 66 (20/6/07)

חנצ'ו בובה! 
כבר אמרתי לך, לא היה סיכוי שהייתי נותנת לך לפספס את זה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 את עוד הולכת להחנק מהאלבום שלי, אז be carefull what you wish for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כבר אמרתי לך, חוץ מהאורך השמלה שלך ושלי מאוד הזכירו לי אחת את השניה בפשטותן... אני פשוט לא הרגשתי בנוח להיות כ"כ פנסי, לובשת ג'ינסים שכמותי, ולכן הפכתי אותה ליותר קזואל.... אני יודעת שעוד לא עניתי למסר, אני לא שוכחת אותך, יש לי מליון מסרים ואני משתדלת לענות לכולן... לאט לאט.... לגבי המסר האחרון ששלחת עניתי, מקווה שהגיע לכולן! ברור שאני רוצה! נשיקות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מתה עלייך


----------



## איללי (19/6/07)

מדהימים ומשקיעים 
מה כבר יש לומר??? איזה כייף זה לראות תמונות שכולם בהם כל כך יפים! ושמחים! והכפכפים.. אוי הכפכפים... - מושלם!


----------



## מ צ ד ה (19/6/07)

אין לי ילים ../images/Emo2.gif התמונות כ"כ פוטוגוניות (טוב 
נו זה לא התמונות אלא אתם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) שניכם חמודים לאללה! השמלה שלך ציוחדת יוצא דופן לכלה (ומתאימה לך מאוד) וה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מדהים!!! המראה החגיגי הולם אותו מאוד


----------



## veredtered (19/6/07)

איזה כיף של קרדיטים 
התמונות מקסימות - איזה יופי התמונות בלונה פארק. השמלה מאוד יפה - גם אני חושבת שהחצאית הקצרה יפה יותר מהארוכה ובגלל זה מרענן לראות שמלה אחרת. נורא יפה כל הצ'ופרים שנתתם לאורחים... ובעיקר כתבת נורא יפה - כיף!. ורד


----------



## ללי1107 (19/6/07)

../images/Emo140.gifוואו!!! 
פשוט מקסים. התמונות מקסימות , הרעיון למקום הצילום מעולה. ואת- כלה מהממת! שיהיה לכם המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## dusdus1976 (20/6/07)

../images/Emo20.gifבוני יקירה../images/Emo20.gif 
אילו תמונות מדהימות אילו קרדיטים מעוררי קנאה (חיובית כמובן...) איזו אווירה מקסימה הכל נראה כ"כ מושלם ! והכל ניכר בפרטים הקטנים... ממש כייף מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב והאושר שבעולם !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הדס


----------



## sosonit (20/6/07)

../images/Emo2.gif התמונות מהממות! את כזו יפה.. 
ובחירת הלוקישנים מדהימה! (ואפילו גרמת לי לצאת מעמקי האנונימיות והגמילה .. ולכתוב.. פשוט מדהימים!) מאחלת לכם הרבה אושר ואהבה


----------



## צוק ובובי מתחתנים (20/6/07)

רק מוסיפה את המובן מאליו- מדהים,מדהים,מדהים|כ


----------



## dmiz (21/6/07)

הלוואי עלי כזאת חתונה.. 
פשוט לא ייאמן כמה השקעתם בחתונה הזאת. נראיתם מדהים ונשמע שהיה ממש כיף, הייתי ממש שמחה להיותבחתונה כזאת. ואת, תום - את נשמעת כאחות מדהימה ומפרגנת! אני בטוחה שהרבה אנשים היו רוצים אחות כמוך.. מאחלת לך ומאמינה שכשאת תתחתני לי תתן לך גם את הנשמה.


----------

